# Sealed Rooms



## sopappy (Dec 27, 2016)

Anybody here running sealed rooms? or tried it? 
Introducing CO2, seems to solve a lot of issues.


----------



## umbra (Dec 27, 2016)

yes my room is sealed. I use a 4 burner CO2 generator. I run at 2,000 ppm.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 28, 2016)

Yep, but I run mine at 1500 ppm.


----------



## sopappy (Dec 28, 2016)

Neither of you appear to have grow logs going on.  Couple of quick ones?
Something I haven't found an answer for... why do I see carbon filtres in these rooms?
Sealed means no smell out.
and plant oxygen gets burned up by co2 thing's flame?
seems elegant, any caveats?
I hate venting warm air out a sewer pipe in winter


----------



## umbra (Dec 28, 2016)

smell gets out even in a sealed room, every time you open the door. carbon filters just help with the overall problem of smell containment.


----------



## Kraven (Dec 28, 2016)

Yes but I run at 1200 ppm, I have a 9x5 sealed flower room and a 4x5 veg room. You really need to be dialed in and running in the lower to mid 80's to get the full effect out of a CO2 rich environment, I have found that my best results are around 84F giving me roughly 1.5gpw consistently turn to turn. When you get it right they will blast off though, really took me two turns to get my food and temps right but once they get there boy do the girls like it. It was the next logical step for me, and i'm glad i made the move about a year ago.


----------



## umbra (Dec 28, 2016)

Yes Kraven, but you are using vpd, whether you know it or not. I am forcing the stoma open with sound and force feeding CO2 every hour when the lights are on.


----------



## Kraven (Dec 28, 2016)

Yes sir, your set-up is far more advanced than the methods I use....anything above 1200ppm is a waste for my set-up, and to get the advantage of C02 I have to raise the temps to induce transpiration (VPD) opening the stoma.....I am envious of your pretty toys, with your fancy music box you can run cooler in a much richer environment...which hopefully ends up costing less overhead. I swing from 74-85 in my flower and veg rooms, and my res room stays 68 so all the girls keep their feet cool.


----------



## umbra (Dec 28, 2016)

Yep that's a recipe for success.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 6, 2017)

I don't know if this happens to any of you guys, but if I go into a grow room that isn't filtered well, the pungent odors get so thick that it will give me a sinus headache. When I harvest, I turn my exhaust fan up as it gets really thick when you're chopping and trimming. The first time a buddy helped me do a harvest, he told me that he was more stoned from handling and smelling the buds than from smoking.


----------



## Kraven (Jan 6, 2017)

Hahahaha yea HP, I have to trim for 3 hours then get out . Over about 3 hours my CO2 level will get well above 2500ppm just from me off gassing, so I have to step out for and hour and get some fresh air or I will start to get altitude sickness. I usually trim about 4 hours before lights on for 2 days and that saves on CO2 from my bottle. I went for a full seal on my whole space, just in case I ever have a carbon filter failure. Hurricane last year had me down and w/o power for 5 days and I could stand right outside at the door and not smell a thing.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 6, 2017)

I bet you have to be pretty careful with sealed space and co2 because a mistake could cause you to take a permanent nap if that co2 gets too high


----------



## Kraven (Jan 6, 2017)

Yea I couldn't figure out what was going on my first turn, I was trimming, but couldn't think straight, getting sleepy and very short tempered...finally got up and looked at the controller and nearly fainted, it was registering over 4000ppm of CO2. The CO2 stops 30 mins before lights off and starts 30 mins after lights on, so I figured out that 3 hours before lights on I could work till lights on and it would get the ppm's into the low 2000's and I wouldn't get sick. So yea 3 hour max in the Bunker or you will start feeling it, 4 and your pushing it


----------



## umbra (Jan 6, 2017)

When the trimmers come, the room is empty and CO2 is turned off. When I am working in the room and the CO2 is on, it has never been a problem.


----------



## Kraven (Jan 6, 2017)

The design of my grow space is best defined as a 11 x 14 x 8 sealed space using air tight foam sound insulation. That space is further divided into three spaces. Veg / Bloom and a common space. Once sealed inside the bunker you are inside almost an air tight space. So trimming is done in the common space with the CO2 off. Respiration's raise the CO2 level. I found it to be much more efficient to seal the entire grow instead of each room, therefore only having to use one controller and one CO2 set-up for both spaces.


----------



## sopappy (Jan 10, 2017)

Kraven said:


> Yea I couldn't figure out what was going on my first turn, I was trimming, but couldn't think straight, getting sleepy and very short tempered...finally got up and looked at the controller and nearly fainted, it was registering over 4000ppm of CO2. The CO2 stops 30 mins before lights off and starts 30 mins after lights on, so I figured out that 3 hours before lights on I could work till lights on and it would get the ppm's into the low 2000's and I wouldn't get sick. So yea 3 hour max in the Bunker or you will start feeling it, 4 and your pushing it



are you saying that you're exhaling raised the maintained 1200ppm in there  to 4000? that doesn't sound right but I hope it is
I often sit in my rooms reading, cleaning, or fiddling with stuff, I have a gas water tank and furnace next to the rooms
must be at least 1200 when I'm down there
anybody got a meter? how much can human generate sitting in a room?

I like the sealed room for more than just the CO2, no vent hassles and I want to try 3 rooms with multi-split AC/heat, seems nice and neat
the cans surprise me though, didn't think I'd need those


----------



## umbra (Jan 10, 2017)

IDK my CO2 monitor doesn't register much above ambient levels with 4 trimmers in the room. I run a 3.5 Ton mini split for 1 room and it just barely makes it during the summer.


----------



## Kraven (Jan 11, 2017)

sopappy said:


> are you saying that you're exhaling raised the maintained 1200ppm in there  to 4000?



Yup, that's exactly what I said. I'm not one on stretching the truth either. The way my grow is designed that is what happens. Instead of sealing a veg/ flower room, I sealed the building the very best it could be sealed. Framing was sealed to slab and once dried in it was spray foam insulated with 3 inches worth of sound deadening flame retardant sealant in the walls / ceiling. It's not completely air tight but pretty close. Also I trim just prior to lights on so the whole time I am trimming the plants are in the dark cycle and are not using CO2. My entire grow space is less than 1200 sq feet so it simply does not take but a couple of hours of me working in there to get the CO2 levels really high. In hind sight it would be nice to build an addition to the grow shed and that would be my work space, since I only have a 4' x 11' space to trim. That will come in time, and will also give me one more door between the grow and the outside. I also run a 2 ton mini split and it just covers it, I really need to go to a 2.5 ton or 3 ton....also had to add a second dehum.Peace


----------



## umbra (Jan 11, 2017)

I'm getting ready to add a 2nd dehumidifier as well, lol.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 11, 2017)

Dang! Kraven you need to get some fresh air ventilation in there when trimming. Don't want nobody passing out and getting a pair of scissors in their eyes.

 I have my room encased in rubber,  not much gets out and it doesn't take long to elevate CO2 levels.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 11, 2017)

In rooms that tight, I bet you don't have to smoke anything on trimming days. A couple hours of trimming and breathing the vapors and you come out toasty


----------



## umbra (Jan 11, 2017)

Kraven said:


> Yup, that's exactly what I said. I'm not one on stretching the truth either. The way my grow is designed that is what happens. Instead of sealing a veg/ flower room, I sealed the building the very best it could be sealed. Framing was sealed to slab and once dried in it was spray foam insulated with 3 inches worth of sound deadening flame retardant sealant in the walls / ceiling. It's not completely air tight but pretty close. Also I trim just prior to lights on so the whole time I am trimming the plants are in the dark cycle and are not using CO2. My entire grow space is less than 1200 sq feet so it simply does not take but a couple of hours of me working in there to get the CO2 levels really high. In hind sight it would be nice to build an addition to the grow shed and that would be my work space, since I only have a 4' x 11' space to trim. That will come in time, and will also give me one more door between the grow and the outside. I also run a 2 ton mini split and it just covers it, I really need to go to a 2.5 ton or 3 ton....also had to add a second dehum.Peace


 Hey Kraven, maybe I'm just really high but, my space is approximately 400 sq ft; 20 x 20. If yours is 1200 sq ft; 20 x 60, then 2 5 ton a/c units would be necessary.


----------



## Kraven (Jan 12, 2017)

Yea I agree Duck, I was so concerned about getting it all good and sealed so I would not waste CO2. Some time this year hopefully I'm gonna add an addition and that will no longer be an issue.


----------



## Kraven (Jan 12, 2017)

I meant to say cubic foot Umbra, I run at 1242 cubic foot and the 2 ton is rated for 1200 cubic feet. My space is 11x14 divided into three areas, a 4x9 flower room and a 4x5 veg / rez  room and then a open space for trimming and work. All in all pretty tight and with 8 foot ceilings. Funny thing is even when the temps fall to the mid 20's...three days last week I never tuned the heat on so when the time comes to replace it I'll go from a 24000 btu to 30000 btu AC only and get just a bit better cooling and no need for any heat so it will be cheaper for more A/C.


----------

